
Doctor falsely accused, career destroyed by Google - krishanath
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/06/health/ricardo-quarrie-doctor-falsely-accused/index.html
======
taylodl
Anyone here with any legal background? What responsibility does Google have
for spreading what are now known to be lies? Isn't this essentially libel?
IANAL so this is an honest question.

------
petilon
This why EU has a "right to be forgotten" law. The US needs a similar law.

